# Mad Monster Party March 22-24 Charlotte NC



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Lots of cool events and guests including Bruce Campbell and Kirk Hammett. If you're in the area, you should check this out...

http://www.themadmonsterparty.com/


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

Going!! Went last year


----------



## Mkozik1 (Mar 2, 2013)

So .... I have to ask the dumb question, but what is it? I checked out the website and saw some of the events but not sure what the bulk of the event is.


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

I thought it was gonna be a little lame, I was wrong!! It is at a huge old hotel, 1 room filled w the celebrity's at tables, meet and greet, pics, etc. then there is another huge room w vendors selling anything from masks, to wicked paintings, to comics! I must have spent 3 hours looking at the vendors! Also on Friday and Saturday nights they do a ms horralina pgt and a dance.. If u are near Charlotte, it's worth going


----------



## Mkozik1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks - Might have to make trip and check it out - Just so happens I have so me business in that are !!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I went on the last day of the Mad Monster Party and had a blast! I even had the pleasure of meeting forum member "Kingschaff" and his friend there. It was great being there on Sunday, because it wasn't really very crowded.
I would have liked to have gone on Saturday when Bruce Campbell was there, but had other commitments.
I'd highly recommend going if it comes back next year!

Here's a couple of pics:

Me with Susan Backlinie. She was "Chrissie", the first victim in "Jaws":










Me with David Naughton -"American Werewolf in London":










Gunnar Hansen:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Mad Monster Party/023_zpsca258a79.jpg

The guy that wore the Godzilla suit in the Japanese movies:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Mad Monster Party/022_zps2a0f920e.jpg

And Lea Thompson- "Back to the Future":

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v630/DaveNTracy/Mad Monster Party/019_zps737ae976.jpg


----------



## kingschaff (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Dave in the grave!! It was a blast again this year and I love it!! So cool to meet another influential member of this forum


----------

